# What is the most stable microskiff on the market?



## TBAngler (Nov 2, 2016)

New to the microskiff area - recently wet tested an a well discussed microskiff on these forums and was amazed at how tipsy it was. While I think you could throw a cast net off the bow in dead calm water - it seems like it could be somewhat challenging. Should I expect all microskiffs to be fairly unstable or are there a few that are known to outshine others in terms of stability? Thanks.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

It is all relative, to a kayaker a small skiff is very stable, to a bay boat person a small skiff is like standing on a kayak... 

The nature of skinny water poling skiffs is that they are usually long, but narrow. Great for poling and tracking straight, but the side to side balancing is sacrificed... On the plus side, if you fall out you will be in shallow water


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Who will jump in first and say their 60 inch wide skiff is not tippy


----------



## fishingdave (Aug 27, 2015)

What one calls a micro skiff varies greatly. Going from a kayak to a Copperhead was a huge step up in stability for me. I do not consider the boat a micro skiff, i throw a cast net out of it every weekend and find it very stable. I did throw a net out of the kayak and stood up all the time, never fell in.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Guess it depends on the OP's definition of Microskiff. Are we talking micro like a gheenoe or solo, gladesman or glades skiff, or larger like a waterman, fury, strike....?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Also most of the guys I know fishing a poling skiff aren't typically throwing cast nets and live bait.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

I think stability is relative. My Mitzi 17 to me is stable enough to comfortably walk around the gunnels. I could see how a heavier or less balanced individual would think differently.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

"Tippy" is all relative. 

I fell off my Cayo SUP within 30 minutes of getting on it with a fly rod because I was more acclimated to my Diablo Adios yak. 

I climbed back on and kept casting. Fish on anything long enough and you'll get used to it.

I'm currently selling my 181 flats boat so I can start looking for a Gladesmen, Glades X, or Glades Skiff. I'm desperate to get smaller and tippier...


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

It's all relative. You will get use to it eventually. I ran an ankona SUV that I felt was pretty stable, all things considered. I had no problem walking all over the skiff, If it had walkable gunnels I think I could have stood on them no problem. However, I have a friend that no matter how much time he spent on that boat, he always fell off the front platform.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

You won't hurt any feelings if you post what you wet tested. Like was said above, it is all relative.

I ran a Beavertail B2 for 9 years and thought it was very stable. Now I run a new Spear Glades X. It is a tad less stable than the B2 but also much lighter.

What you don't want is a boat that is relatively stable and then reaches a point where it just throws you off.


----------



## TBAngler (Nov 2, 2016)

Sublime said:


> You won't hurt any feelings if you post what you wet tested. Like was said above, it is all relative.
> 
> I ran a Beavertail B2 for 9 years and thought it was very stable. Now I run a new Spear Glades X. It is a tad less stable than the B2 but also much lighter.
> 
> What you don't want is a boat that is relatively stable and then reaches a point where it just throws you off.


It was an Ankona Cayenne - beautiful boat and well made. Certainly my comment is not meant to degrade the brand - I am fairly certain from the feedback that you sacrifice stability with all microskiffs in order to pick up the ability to draft such little water - poling performance etc. I totally get the "its all relative" aspects - I guess I was trying to zero in with respect to comparable microskiff class of boats (w/out having to wet test them all) - is there one manufacturer or particular skiff that outshines others in the category of overall stability?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Sublime said:


> Now I run a new Spear Glades X.


I finally got a close up look at a Glades X last weekend. Man what a sexy little skiff. 

If I can't find a used Gladesmen, I'll be saving up a bit for a new Glades X.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Carolina skiff is the only skiff that isn't somewhat tippy.

All kidding aside for throwing a cast net and using live bait you should probably be looking for more of a flats/bay boat. A skiff is going to be solid and you can be comfortable but it will never be a bay boat.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

TBAngler said:


> It was an Ankona Cayenne


At 70+ inches wide, it's probably one of the more stable skiffs out there.


----------



## fishingdave (Aug 27, 2015)

What is the stern width of a Cayenne at the water line?

A Mitzi 17 is most likely more stable. Does anyone know what is the stern width at the waterline.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

crboggs said:


> I finally got a close up look at a Glades X last weekend. Man what a sexy little skiff.
> 
> If I can't find a used Gladesmen, I'll be saving up a bit for a new Glades X.


I picked mine up in January and began the rigging process while taking care of my sick dad in what little spare time I had so I didn't really get to run it much. Dad has since passed and now I have some time to devote again to fly fishing. I'm loving the skiff more and more and everyone I have had on it likes it as well.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

You may want to consider a key slot transom skiff. I cant confirm this but logically speaking it seems like they should be a smidge more stable than a flatback skiff.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I have poled and owned many skiffs. I'd say the Ankona Copperhead is the most stable skiff I have been on.

And we currently have a Cayenne, I say the Copperhead is more stable.


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

Lostmen! No problem. Walking gunnels


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I agree with Paint it Black. Stability was my number one deciding factor for me choosing the Copperhead. Fished three people, walked gunnels and through cast net no problem. I'm sure the Shipoke 15 is even more stable, I think it has like a 7' beam


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My 90" beam let's me walk gunnels or throw a cast net. But I can't get in 6" of water


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

My 1656 salt marsh skiff! 280 lbs and wide!

Everything has a compromise though. Flat bottom not good for open water etc


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

You may want to be more descriptive on where and how you fish. Lots of options out there based on depth and water conditions.


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

x2 on Lostmen, it's a barge and get plenty skinny.


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

X3 on the Lostmen. I fish mostly upper Tampa bay ( safety harbor) area.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Check out the stability of the Copperhead. 
a video we shot on my Copperhead many years ago of my 200+ lb buddy walking the gunwale while fighting a fish in deep water. The skiff didn't even lean one bit. 
The Copperhead is by far the most stable skiff I have been on, and it floats in 5-6" rigged out how I had mine.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

crboggs said:


> "Tippy" is all relative.
> 
> I fell off my Cayo SUP within 30 minutes of getting on it with a fly rod because I was more acclimated to my Diablo Adios yak.
> 
> ...


My 2014 Glades X is for sale, it is 70" wide and stable, with a 106# Yamaha 25 2 stroke and aluminum trailer. Have photos, can email/message....


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

http://www.petersenshunting.com/files/2013/07/*******-Ponticnic-440x270.jpg


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

As jlindlsey said, for stable, light, and shallow, you should look into jonboat-ish skiffs like the Salt Marsh 1656 and 1444. My Pathfinder 17T has a similar shape and is relatively stable, and the Hewes Tailfisher that superseded it is also pretty stable. Obviously, wider aluminum jons and Carolina skiffs are also stable in relation to their draft, if not quite as sexy. But, also like jlindsley said, you'll be trading ride quality, handling, and probably stealth on the pole for that stability.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

prinjm6 said:


> x2 on Lostmen, it's a barge and get plenty skinny.


Yea my buddies Lostman is skinny and stable but bring an umbrella its wet


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

Lol. All things are a compromise. It's really not that bad. It will definitely get skinny. Perfect for the fishing I do .


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

TBAngler said:


> It was an Ankona Cayenne - beautiful boat and well made. Certainly my comment is not meant to degrade the brand - I am fairly certain from the feedback that you sacrifice stability with all microskiffs in order to pick up the ability to draft such little water - poling performance etc. I totally get the "its all relative" aspects - I guess I was trying to zero in with respect to comparable microskiff class of boats (w/out having to wet test them all) - is there one manufacturer or particular skiff that outshines others in the category of overall stability?


The Cayennes are somewhat tippy.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Sublime said:


> What you don't want is a boat that is relatively stable and then reaches a point where it just throws you off.


I ran regular, stable flats boats for years. 2 big guys on a rear corner, type of stable. Run the side gunnels, type of stable. Never found them to throw me off balance one bit, unlike poling skiffs, where the tippiness will throw you off balance. Knock on wood tho, I've never fell off of a skiff or poling platform, thousands of days on the water. Most every technical poling skiff I've ever been in I've found to be a little tippy, due to the narrow beam. That's just the way it goes. Some more than others. Probably the most stable and sea worthy of those is the HB Pro & Guide and the 18 Mav HPX-V.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Probably the most stable and sea worthy of those is the HB Pro & *Guide* and the 18 Mav HPX-V.


The HB Guide is extremely stable...not tippy at all IMHO. Its not 181 Flats stable, but damn close for a boat that will float in nearly half as much water...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

crboggs said:


> The HB Guide is extremely stable...not tippy at all IMHO. Its not 181 Flats stable, but damn close for a boat that will float in nearly half as much water...


All 3 are about the same. I think of them more as a hybrid crossover between a true flats boat (like an 18ft Hewes Redfisher or similar) and a true, easy to pole, technical poling skiff.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Backwater said:


> All 3 are about the same. I think of them more as a hybrid crossover between a true flats boat (like an 18ft Hewes Redfisher or similar) and a true, easy to pole, technical poling skiff.


The HPX V may be as stable as an HB Guide, but, it is nowhere near as skinny. I routinely bring mine in much shallower water than my buddy who has the HPX-V. His rides better in choppier water than mine. The Guide also poles much better. The Pro can float as skinny as the guide, but, poles much easier.


----------



## petersd (Aug 8, 2014)

View attachment 3824
I own a Cayenne and don't think it is tippy. I love the way it poles, tracks and spins. I wanted the deeper freeboard for crossing some more open bays in LA. I would have bought the Copperhead, but I wanted the increased freeboard as well as a foot longer cockpit. I can store it in my 19.5' garage as well with the swing tongue. All boats are compromises. Buy what you need for what you will do with the boat 95% of the time. For the other 5%, go with a friend in his boat.


----------



## jupiter934 (Jan 6, 2013)

I easily throw an 8' net out of my Native Ultimate 14.5 kayak on occasion with no problems standing up but I would say it is one of the most stable kayaks i have ever been in so as mentioned above it is all relative to what used to.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm sure a lot of people know this but try counter balancing the weight while fishing next time. For example: if someone is fishing fish up front and needs to run the gunwales, the other persons needs to move at same time on the opposite side of boat. Each boat is different but with practice will make a surprising difference.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2016)

Dawhoo said:


> I think stability is relative. My Mitzi 17 to me is stable enough to comfortably walk around the gunnels. I could see how a heavier or less balanced individual would think differently.


On the Action Craft 1622 Fly Fisher SE a walk around the gunnels is like walking around on them when the boat is still on the trailer on dry land compared to a Gheenoe & tied up front & back & amidships to a dock when compared to moving around on a Hewes Tailfisher or similar to flat deck walking on a Carolina Skiff 17V in water.


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

Check out the new Beavertail Mosquito!

Length 18' 2"
Width 70"

I have had mine for about 4 weeks and I could not be happier. Smooth and super dry ride. You can walk the gunnels and have 3 people fishing on one side at the same time. It is a very comfortable technical skiff to be on.

Poling the boat has been a pleasure. 15mph winds to 20mph gust I am poling the boat with ease and silent.


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

Morning Gentlemen PeteS here, this is my first post on the forum.
Flatsaholic I have been looking at the Mosquito for a while now I am really interested in this boat could you post some stats, engine type HP range to a tank og gas etc..
I would appreciate it

Thanks


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

PeteS,

Sure thing!

Length 18' 2"
Width 70"
Draft 5"
30-70HP

I have a 60hp Suzuki on mine and I am pleased. Lots of torque and get on plane almost immediately. Runs in less then a foot of water. With 3 people, livewell full, full gas tank, and gear we were going 29mph. With 2 people, gas, gear we were around 34mph. The Suzuki's sip gas so a tank will last a good bit.


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

Obviously with this being factory direct there is no showroom, did you make a visit to the factory prior to committing? What was the build time once signing on the dotted line?


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

Well...

I was in line for a Cayo 173 for 9 months. Had a horrible experience and got my deposit back. Then I started looking at used boats and did not want to deal with one being built. I was looking to purchase a BT Micro so I called Liz up at BT and wanted a factory tour. Liz and Will are great people and run a first class business. Day and night over the company I was coming from. During the tour they showed me the new mosquito which only a handful of eyes have seen at that point. I said I wanted it and a month and a half after I dropped my deposit off I picked it up.

The process with Beavertail was awesome. They kept in contact and updated every week. To answer your questions they are working on a factory showroom. I did visit and I think it is an important part of selecting a skiff. It took a month and a half after giving them my deposit to have my boat.

You want a company that is always behind you even after the boat is sold. I can get a hold of Liz and Will whenever I want even if its a stupid question.


----------



## PeteS (Dec 30, 2016)

Awesome, thank you Sir. I just called and they are closed for the holidays so looks like my first phone call of 2017 will be setting up an appointment at Beavertail


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

PeteS said:


> Awesome, thank you Sir. I just called and they are closed for the holidays so looks like my first phone call of 2017 will be setting up an appointment at Beavertail


Nice man enjoy!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Flatsaholic said:


> PeteS,
> I have a 60hp Suzuki on mine and I am pleased. Lots of torque and get on plane almost immediately. Runs in less then a foot of water. With 3 people, livewell full, full gas tank, and gear we were going 29mph. With 2 people, gas, gear we were around 34mph. The Suzuki's sip gas so a tank will last a good bit.


What do you think about putting the 50 Tohatsu on this hull?


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

I prefer Suzuki. For me the 40-60hp Suzuki weighs the same so for the little extra cost you get more power for the same weight of a 40 and 50hp.

I am not sure about Tahatsu. If they are the same id recommended bumping it up to the 60hp. Is the Tahatsu a 2 stroke?


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

TBAngler said:


> New to the microskiff area - recently wet tested an a well discussed microskiff on these forums and was amazed at how tipsy it was. While I think you could throw a cast net off the bow in dead calm water - it seems like it could be somewhat challenging. Should I expect all microskiffs to be fairly unstable or are there a few that are known to outshine others in terms of stability? Thanks.


Stability is variable, but you have to learn to appreciate the difference between "gonna buck you off" and "just letting you know I'm down here". Narrow skiffs are always doing something even when you are in the center. Mine likes to dramatically wobble to the left when I lift my right foot to step up to the deck and then dramatically to the right when I lift my left foot up. I am never at any risk of dunking a gunnel; the boat is just keeping me on my toes, but it is very disconcerting if you are used to the patio-like stability of a bay, flats or bass boat. Most people acclimate to the "liveliness" of poling skiffs, but some don't. I am fine with a tippy skiff, but I feel it in my abs and hips after a long day. Spend a lot of time in someone else's before you take the leap so you don't waste your time and money. 

Nate


----------

